# ENGINEE SERVICE SOON>>>> CODE P1448



## meks85 (Aug 20, 2006)

I GOT ENGINE SERVICE SOON LIGHT. I GOT DIAGNOSTIC DEVICE, THE CODE WAS P1448 AND P0445

P0445 - EVAP Canister Purge Volume Control Solenoid Valve Circuit Shorted
P1448 EVAP Canister Vent Control Valve Open

P0455 - EVAP Control System Gross Leak
P1448 - EVAP Canister Vent Control Valve Open

ANY IDEA'S ? 

I tryed the gas cap.. checked OS sensors everything is tight i dont know what is it.


----------



## Paul57gt (Nov 6, 2006)

I had similar problem in 2003 Maxima. Local mechanic said it was in the evaporative system. Car ran fine. Maxima dealer said some kind of broken valve in evaporaive system. fix was covered under extended warranty. light has never come on again. try the dealer for the fix, most local guys won,t know for sure and will charge you


----------

